# Who would win a Bear or Gorilla?



## Paul Wagner (Jul 31, 2009)

All of my friends think a Gorilla would beat a Bear but I really have my mind set on a Bear winning my reasoning for this is because Bears are strong and have razor sharp teeth and claws what is you input on this?


----------



## blade740 (Jul 31, 2009)

Gorillas are also strong.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 31, 2009)

Teeth... 

So I'm guessing that your opinion is a Gorilla would win?


----------



## blade740 (Jul 31, 2009)

Gorillas have teeth too.

My opinion is that you need to learn to punctuate your sentences and use "you're" correctly. Sharks


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 31, 2009)

Bear wins.

Depends a lot on the species. I guess a 3m long 1000kg heavy polar bear could beat a gorilla.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 31, 2009)

Okay, I don't know if I'm being sensitive but you're being rude to me all I asked for was if you thought a Bear would beat a Gorilla, in fact, I didn't ask that you chose to reply. And yes gorillas do have teeth but bears are very sharp compared to a gorilla and have razor sharp claws.

And BTW I am sorry I made the mistake of not using you're your.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 31, 2009)

Gorilla will win IMO. They're much more agile. At least that's what I think


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 31, 2009)

What's the terrain? What kind of bear? Black bears are pretty small, about 150 pounds on average.

I think a gorilla would win, they're smarter and fighting is more in their nature (most bears are scavengers).


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 31, 2009)

I would. The bear would win though. But I would win. The thread just became, "Who would win, a bear or JTW?"


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 31, 2009)

Okay, well can any bear beat the average gorilla, and the terrain is Final Destination on Super Smash Bros. Brawl.


----------



## mark3 (Jul 31, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> What's the terrain? What kind of bear? Black bears are pretty small, about 150 pounds on average.
> 
> I think a gorilla would win, they're smarter and fighting is more in their nature (most bears are scavengers).



There is no way a Black Bear is 150 pounds average. Maybe some of the smallest runts, but I would say their average is near 350.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 31, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Okay, well can any bear beat the average gorilla, and the terrain is Final Destination on Super Smash Bros. Brawl.



Donkey Kong wins


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 31, 2009)

mark3 said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > Black bears are pretty small, about 150 pounds on average.
> ...



What's the point in guesstimating when it takes less than a minute to google?

American black bear: _"Females weigh between 40 and 180 kilograms (90 and 400 lb); males usually weigh between 70 and 275 kilograms (155 and 600 lb)."_
Asian black bear: _"Males weigh between 100 and 218 kg (220 to 480 lb) and females weigh between 50 to 125 kg (110 to 275 lb)."_


----------



## Kian (Jul 31, 2009)

I would win.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Okay, well can any bear beat the average gorilla,



No. Maybe a polar bear, as they are among the largest of bears, and certainly the best hunters/fighters (all other bears are primarily foragers). They also regularily engage in play or real fighting, while most bears shy away from fights. Also:

"All bears are physically powerful and are likely capable of fatally attacking a person, but they, for the most part, are shy, easily frightened and will avoid humans. ... The danger that bears pose is often vastly exaggerated, in part by the human imagination."

So I think a polar bear could take "the average gorilla" on most terrain, but other bears wouldn't fare as well.



> and the terrain is Final Destination on Super Smash Bros. Brawl.



That's stupid, the gorilla has a huge advantage over the bear. It just pushes/throws it over the edge. Goodbye bear. Sure, the gorilla may get slashed a few times, but at least its not dead.

If you're going for a neutral battleground, something like the great salt flats would've been a better choice.


----------



## (X) (Jul 31, 2009)

BEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARR

Just look at the gorilla





He's so scared


----------



## Escher (Jul 31, 2009)

Koala bear vs Gorilla
I think we know who'd win 



koala bear obviously.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 31, 2009)

If the biggest bear and the biggest gorilla fight then the Bear would win


----------



## Stefan (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www06.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=gorilla+vs+polar+bear


----------



## Edmund (Jul 31, 2009)

Koala Bears aren't bears.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 31, 2009)

What would a gorilla be doing next to a polar bear.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> What would a gorilla be doing next to a polar bear.



What would a gorilla be doing next to ANY bear?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 31, 2009)

Apparently fighting it.


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 31, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Gorillas have teeth too.
> 
> My opinion is that you need to learn to punctuate your sentences and use "you're" correctly. Sharks



pffft! lol, I think it's "your." As in what's "your" input into this?

not, <what's "you are" input into this?>


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes, that is it. What's the point? [/norudenessintended]


----------



## qqwref (Jul 31, 2009)

Referring to the topic title, I think I would win a bear or gorilla. I'm pretty lucky and sometimes I win things. (We're talking about a raffle type system, right? Because if the bear or gorilla was a prize for a cube competition I guess I wouldn't win, since I'm slow at 3x3.)

I guess if I did win I'd take the bear. Bears are more awesome and he'd also probably have a better time around where I live, since apparently bears sometimes eat deer, and my area is practically infested with them.


----------



## Rama (Aug 1, 2009)

Depends if we are talking about this bear or this bear.

Quite a difference cause if we pick Yogi Bear then he will constantly steal the gorrilla's food untill he dies of starvation.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 1, 2009)

if in a jungle gorilla would escape and none would win if in a cave a bear would as its got sharper teeth and claws


----------



## jcuber (Aug 1, 2009)

That first one is smarter than the average bear, you know.


----------

